# Just got this projector for free and had a few questions about it.



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

I just got this projector for free and had a few questions. My guess is it's fairly old, but the picture and sound is just amazing on it. Anyways, how can I make sure everything is ok with it? I know I can tell by using it and all, but how long do I know the bulb will last in it? It had a little order receipt on it when I got it dated late last year on it saying the lamp was replaced, I guess that means the bulb? Well, how long do you think is left with the bulb?

I have been using it as my TV primaryly as well as watching movies and playing games on it. What would you suggest using it mostly for? I usually watch about 20 hours of tv daily while working and all, so should I keep that habit going or would that just put to much wear on the projector?

I'm also buying a 5.1 sound system for it, would I just hook up the dvd player, which is what I use to watch tv on it with, etc via a S-Video cable and then use the red/white inputs for the sound system? What about game systems that use the red/white/yellow inputs? How would I get those to use the sound system to?

Sorry, I'm new to all of this and just excited I got one for free lol. It's an NEC brand, which I believe are one of the better ones. It's big and bulky, looks to be about maybe 7 years old? It came from a high end electronics renter that went out of business.

I also need some help with placement of the screen, aka bedsheet.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

A projector of that age will likely go through a bulb fairly fast and in most cases cost allot to replace ($350) Although using it for television watching many hours a day may seem great you will burn through that bulb in less than a year. I suggest getting a 32" or so LCD TV for your general TV watching and use the projector for movies only.
Does the projector have a DVI or at least component inputs (red, green, blue)?


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

It has 3 pc inputs, red/yellow/white inputs, s-video, and that's all. I think it may be a 720p or something as it was one of the top of the lines back when he had it, the original owner, or so the people who bought him out said.

I'll post a picture of where I'm going to put it in a second. I just had it hooked up to the dvd player watching reg. tv just for kicks lol. I'm typing this message on it now to lol. After a couple days it'll just be for movies once I get it all fully setup. And since it'll be just for movies, I won't need to buy a sound system since all the sound would go through my home theater system. Though I am saving up about $5,000 to get a somewhat decent home theater setup for when I move out of my mom's house.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Do you have a model number for the projector.


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

Where would it be on the projector? I'll look for one and give it to ya.

Here is where I'm thinking of building a small, probably 6ft wide screen, cheapo style, with a white cloth-plastic screen lol, none of those $100+ screens just yet.

The first image is where I'm thinking of putting it. BTW, my room is the biggest in our house so yea, no other place to set it up at lol.

EDIT2: Here's the model number.

NEC Technologies MT1055/MT1050/MT850

EDIT: Wow, I would of thought the forum would of resized my images. Getting thumbnails of them.

Where I'm thinking of putting the screen at...


Rest of the room pics...


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

Now something weird happens. I turned it on and get into a movie and then it cuts off and the status light is red and the standy light is blinking. I push the power button and it goes to standby, push it again and the red light and blinking standy button come on. I have to unplug it and replug it back in to get it to work for another minute. Could it be overheating or something? It never did this during the whole 2 hour movie I was watching twice.

I would so love to just go out and buy me a new one . But the cheapest I've seen are 720p for $600 on Newegg.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Could be a heat issue, it lookss like from the model number that it is a PC progector not 720p as you first thought so it does standard PC resolutions up to 1024x 768.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Hi there 

It could be the indication of the bulb is on or close to burn out? Maybe? I doubt its overheating not from where its located. Is the fan working on it if not the bulb is in risk of blowing due to excessive heat build-up. 

Strange thing with my Hitachi CPX430 is tat the owner replaced it with new bulb but I think he’s made an error in resetting the timer for the bulb as I get a onscreen graphic for 3 minutes then it goes off.

Also I seem to recall a friend bring over a school video LCD projector years ago and it was prone to shutting down every few minutes, then it calmed down and started to play. I’ve not yet witnessed that with my LCD projector.

The brightness is about the same when I brought it second-hand a few months ago and its had very little use since then. I only use it with new DVD titles once a fortnight so the bulb won’t be due for replacing until middle or late of next year.

As for the onscreen false indication there is light behind one many manual buttons on the projector and when it does start to go the light will start blinking.


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

Andysu said:


> Hi there
> 
> It could be the indication of the bulb is on or close to burn out? Maybe? I doubt its overheating not from where its located. Is the fan working on it if not the bulb is in risk of blowing due to excessive heat build-up.
> 
> ...


I hope it doesn't die soon  I'm already attached and going without one is gonna kill me . These things are in the $600+ range aren't they 

I turned it on today and its been on about an hour now. I think it was just a little hick up.


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

Bryce Eason said:


> I hope it doesn't die soon  I'm already attached and going without one is gonna kill me . These things are in the $600+ range aren't they
> 
> I turned it on today and its been on about an hour now. I think it was just a little hick up.


LOL I know exactly how you feel. But it has to sooner or later. If it happens again hit on the top with a hammer! I hear that’s the best remedy! :rofl2:

I was thinking is it or is not possible to find another means of light source that is far cheaper and yet give similar results maybe minus a few hours life but if, a cheaper means can be done without doing any damage to the LCD video projector then running would be far cheaper than before.

It’s like my dad says. Find a petrol station that has cheaper fuel? There’s one such place around the corner from me and its one of many who are cheapest in the area.

I didn’t mention DIY video projector last night thought I’d save that for last.

If you Google it you’ll be surprised to see many have made DIY LCD projectors and try Youtube as well and see them up and running. It’s almost criminal! LOL 

The bulb for mine is £250.00 that is lot of money in this non-home-cinema profit where we make 0 money return! Just thought I’d clarify that for those who are not aware.

The LCD only cost £200.00 and I was thinking of buying a brand new LCD DLP type from a store that is cheap as chips. I think it was £300. That was last year and I only saw the LCD second-hand a few months ago. It was selling for £220.00 but the girl was so nice she lowed it to 200 and I insisted that she didn’t but she was so nice.

What’s the image on the screen? I thought it was Vertigo (1958) Kim Novak!

http://img217.imageshack.us/i/1000664e.jpg/

Is that the camera making the image green as my camera has this issue with dark low level light scenes?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

We have 2 of that exact projector here at work (retired to the storage room) but they still work. a shutdown could be caused by a plugged air filter or a bad connection at the bulb. Check for that problem first before using the hammer:whew:


----------



## Andysu (May 8, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> We have 2 of that exact projector here at work (retired to the storage room) but they still work. a shutdown could be caused by a plugged air filter or a bad connection at the bulb. Check for that problem first before using the hammer:whew:


I agree a lose connection of some sort?

The hammer crack remake was an Apollo 12 joke where Alan Bean beasts the TV camera to death with a hammer :rofl2: whoops!


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

It's better now. Seems to only do it when there's not a movie playing or something. Once it gets on and running it's fine.

And that was James Bond Die Another Day you see.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ahhh, That is normal. If the projector does not get a signal for 5 min it will go into standby mode meaning that it will restart faster.


----------



## Bryce Eason (Aug 28, 2009)

I have the ghettoish screen ever lol. Black bedsheet over the window, then a white sheet over that. The black sheet blocks the light so yea. I'm going to move it over to the corner I have setup for it, but my equipment has no place over there, no outlets, no cable hookups, no nothing


----------

